
Arab Spring Inspires Community News App - emile818
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/11/07/arab-spring-inspires-community-news-app/
======
nextparadigms
This is why the current print media _is_ replace-able. I hear them all the
time complaining about "but who will go to "some country" and report news for
you?" Or something along those lines. But they keep thinking in the current
paradigm.

The Internet will allow for news to be written in a totally different way.
Community news + Wikileaks style sites + blogging + social networking is all
that you'll really need in the future to uncover truths and report them. And
I'm quite sure the news will be much better then, too, than the current media
controlled ones.

